# Questions on rifles



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

A few weekends ago I had the opportunity to shoot a couple different rifles. One of them I shot was a Savage 22-250. I really liked the feel of that rifle and had a lot of fun shooting it. The question I have is what other gun makers make a 22-250 and what is the advantage/disadvantage over say a .243 or 308. I am in the market for a rifle that is a good all around rifle that I can use for coyote hunting all the way up to Elk hunting. Would this be a good rifle to get for that purpose? What other recommendations would you have for a good all around rifle?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Of the guns you mentioned:

The 22-250 is a usually looked at as a varmit rifle. In many states, Wyoming for example, it doesn't meet the minimum caliber requirements for a big game rifle.

A .243 is a good varmint and antelope gun. Many use it for deer, especially whitetail.

The .308 comes in a wide variety of bullets and works fine for deer and elk. A few use it for coyotes. It's one of my favorite calibers and I prefer it in the workhorse Remington Model Seven.

Good luck


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

goob pretty much summed it up, .308 is going to be your best "do it all" gun.

Can't use a .22 caliber on big game both legally and ethically, and don't start with the " I can put 5 .22-250 shots into a dime" crap


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just buy 2. Do it now before they all jump outa site. Get a dedicated varmint and something in a decent caliber for big game.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

It is pretty hard to have a do it all rifle. Especially if you are going to be doing lots of varmint hunting. A rifle big enough to be effective on elk will not be very economical to shoot at varmints considering the number of targets you may find. I am with Al, get two!


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the information. In talking with a few other people they recommended that i get 2 rifles. Looks like I will be saving some money for a while. As I found today most of the rifles I would like to get are around the $600+ range and that doesn't include a scope or a bi-pod if I wanted one. Ethically I don't think I could hit any animal more than 80 yards without a scope. Any recommendations on brands of rifles I should look at?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Savage!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Savage!!


+1. Note the list below. Out of the box accuracy has come a long way from Savage.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I really don't have much experience with savage, but I do have experience with precision rigs that top $5,000 without optics. I have been surprised by the quality of the remington 700's, especially the SPS varmints. Decent trigger (can be adjusted to into a very nice trigger), proven action with a good barrel, stock is a little better than you would expect at this price range. 

They aren't AI's, but they will shoot under MOA out of the box.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Also keep in mind that rounds like the .22-250 are designed for extreme velocity and usually very long range precision shooting. The trade off, as has been mentioned, is the cost of ammunition.

The .223 is a great coyote and varmint rifle out to 300 or so yards, and ammo is typically cheaper because it's a military chambering.

I have a .22-250 Winchester Coyote Lite, and it has been a very accurate and reliable choice. Also consider Remington rifles, most military and law enforcement precision shooters use Remington rifles (many customized to various extents).

If the cost of ammo isn't really a big concern for you, it's definitely possible to get a do-it-all rifle for the time being, and save up for a dedicated varminter later. Consider the 7mm range of cartridges (.280 Remington, 7mm-08, 7mm WSM, 7mm Mag). You can use 100-grain bullets for high velocity and varmints, and 150 or 160-grain for elk.


----------



## nimrod (Sep 14, 2007)

buggsz24 said that it wasn't legal to use .22 caliber on big game. Actually, it is. In Utah, you can use any centerfire rifle with expanding bullets to hunt big game. Ethically, however, .22 caliber (e.g. 22-250) is on the light side for deer, and should not be considered for elk. The .308 is a good choice for both, although you may want to consider limiting your elk shots to 250 yards and less.
Good luck with your choice and good hunting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

nimrod said:


> buggsz24 said that it wasn't legal to use .22 caliber on big game. Actually, it is. In Utah, you can use any centerfire rifle with expanding bullets to hunt big game.


Understood, but Goob very clearly stated that in Wyoming it was illegal. I am going to have go +2 on the Savage; I have two and love them!

In reading Field and Stream I did notice in this article that 30.06 and .308 were mentioned among favorites for most accurate out of the box rifles: http://www.fieldandstream.com/article_g ... 1000022230
I personally like and have a 7mm Mag, the 280/8mm has become very popular as has the 300 Win Mag, but very expensive ammo, just my humble opinion.
I also read an article a few months ago about the 22-250, much more expensive ammo, but certainly superior to my favorite .223 rifle in ballistics; can't find that reference, but here are the ballistics, keep in mind that the .223 ammo is much more economical, buy it anywhere and has many more load options
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22-250_Remington
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.223_Remington
Here is another article that can give you some more insight http://www.rifleshootermag.com/ammuniti ... index.html
Good luck, you face a dilemma in which there is no wrong decision.


----------



## nimrod (Sep 14, 2007)

huge29-
I wasn't referring to goob's comment. I was speaking of buggsz24's comment.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

In my book, you've got two very reasonable options here-

Look for a Rem 700 BDL in 7mm-08 (used). There are quite a few around. Buy some reloading gear and start tinkering. It's entirely conceivable to load 75 gr HP's at 3200 fps for P-dogs (or, PM me and I'll give you the recipe for a very inexpensive to load 'light' round as well). Too, you can load a 120 gr @ 3000 fps for deer and prairie goats, and a 154 gr Speer Grand slam or 160 gr Nosler @ 2800 fps for elk out to 200-250 yds with a decent rest and good sight picture. This is a very efficient and versatile round. True, the same could be said for many other rounds- the 7mm is just more efficient for its bore diameter.

Or, Look for a NIB Stevens m200 at Sportsman's (or at a dedicated gun store...Buy local first!). These are simply a Savage M110 with a budget synthetic stock. They're great shooters, and retail for around $250 brand new. Get one in a varmint caliber and one in '06 or .270, or whatever you prefer. Put a decent Nikon or Weaver on them, and you're completely set up for around $750-$800.
Either way, you can do it without mortgaging your house. Shop around and look into reloading. You'll learn a TON about shooting.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a Savage 24 .223 over 12 ga. I keep it behind the seat of the pick up and it serves a very distinct purpose of being everything you need to kill in one gun, be it fur or feathers (less big game like elk). You can even shoot a slug at deer from the smooth bore. A good suggestion keep it around 50 yards. Personally if I know I am going for deer I use my Remington 700 CDL 30-06. 165 gr Grand Slams.

If you are really hunting, when I say hunting I mean not slinging lead 350 yds across a canyon, generally all of your shots are less than 125 yards and could be handled by a 30/30.

Look at the combos below. If you want an 80 yard shot at a deer and still shoot a varmint cartridge with the same gun. Consider the Savage Model 24 with the .223 / 12 ga. combo.

There are other IDEAL solutions with two guns. This is in my opinion one of the only real single gun solutions, unless you do like single shot man suggested.

.22LR/.410 
.22LR/20 Gauge 
.22WMR/20 Gauge .
22 Hornet/20 Gauge 
.222 Rem/20 Gauge 
.223 Rem/20 Gauge 
.30-30/20 Gauge 
.357 Mag/20 Gauge 
.22 Hornet/12 Gauge 
.222 Rem/12 Gauge 
.223 Rem/12 Gauge 
.30-30/12 Gauge


----------

